# Winchester Super X2 Piston



## Jimchester (Dec 7, 2006)

What is the best way to clean the piston on a Winchester Super X2?

Thanks. 8)


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Immerse it in a small jar of Hoppes #9 overnight. Scrub it up with a toothbrush the next day and wipe it clean. Do NOT TRY TO TAKE IT APART! It should work just fine then. The only drawback we've seen with the SX2 is that it needs to be kept scrupulously clean to operate well in cold weather. Good shooting, Burl


----------

